# Crape Myrtles



## monkeypuzzle (Sep 13, 2003)

Anyone using dwarf and miniature Crape Myrtles? I've been growing a few different varieties(never knew there was so many) in large 30 gallon pot and they are quickly becoming a favorite.

OR- How far north have you seen them being used?(new york,michigan,etc) Very cold hardy and thrive in the heat. zones 4-5???

The planet is getting hotter and these guys keep pushing flowers.Dwarf azalea, what is that?


----------



## sonny (Sep 18, 2003)

beatiful trees , great for park ways. not so great for the tree man.


----------



## ORclimber (Sep 19, 2003)

Never seen a dwarf one, but didn't know I should be looking. We have the full size ones in western Oregon, at least until the next good freeze(been a while).


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 19, 2003)

I hates them farking trees, mate! They drips the sap, and be a pain in t'asst'trim! Arr!


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Sep 19, 2003)

Take a looky. www.crapemyrtles.com


----------

